# Wie stark muss mein Netzteil sein?



## Folloutboy (18. Juli 2013)

Ich will mir einen neuen Pc zusammenbauen und nun stehe ich vor der Frage wie stark muss den mein Netzteil sein. Worauf sollte ich achten eher eins mit 80 plus Gold und dafür weniger Watt oder mehr Watt und geringere Qualität? Vorerst hatte ich an das 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold gedacht, wäre das zu empfehlen? Nicht mehr als 100 Euro darf es kosten! Ich wollte später auch den Prozessor Overcklocken wenn das eine wichtige Information ist.
Ach ja wenn ihr etwas Wichtiges an meinem System auszusetzen habt würde ich mich auch über eine Meldung freuen.

Hier das System was ich mir zusammenbauen wollte:
Prozessor : AMD FX Series FX-8350 8x 4.00GHz So.AM3+ BOX
Kühler : EKL Alpenföhn Gotthard CPU-Kühler - 140mm AMD und Intel
Ram: 16GB Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
SSD: 128GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6 GB/s MLC Toggle (MZ-7PD128BW)
HDD: 2000GB Toshiba DT01ACA200 DT01ACA200 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Grafikkarte : 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Laufwerk: LG Electronics DVD-ROM DH18NS 18/52 black SATA
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil anthrazit

Danke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Juli 2013)

BQ E9 SP CM 480 w reicht locker .....da haste noch Luft nach oben


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (18. Juli 2013)

Oder ein BeQuiet L8 530 Watt


----------



## Folloutboy (18. Juli 2013)

Ok danke, ich werde dann das 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold nehmen weil es mir so gut gefallen hat


----------



## The Shooter (18. Juli 2013)

Folloutboy schrieb:


> Ich will mir einen neuen Pc zusammenbauen und nun stehe ich vor der Frage wie stark muss den mein Netzteil sein. Worauf sollte ich achten eher eins mit 80 plus Gold und dafür weniger Watt oder mehr Watt und geringere Qualität? Vorerst hatte ich an das 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold gedacht, wäre das zu empfehlen? Nicht mehr als 100 Euro darf es kosten! Ich wollte später auch den Prozessor Overcklocken wenn das eine wichtige Information ist.



Ein 500 Watt Netzteil reicht für ein solches System, wie du es anstrebst.
600 Watt ist übertrieben.



Folloutboy schrieb:


> Ach ja wenn ihr etwas Wichtiges an meinem System auszusetzen habt würde ich mich auch über eine Meldung freuen.


 
a) wieso ein AMD System? Intel ist schneller und sparsamer.
b) Als Kühler ist der Brocken 2 empfehlenswert.
c) Zum Spielen brauchst du keine 16GB RAM.
d) Die Samsung 840 Pro ist nur Marketing. Die Basic ist ausreichend.
e) Statt der Toshiba lieber eine Seagate oder Western Digital.
f) Die Palit glänzt mit Fiepen. Nimm daher eher eine MSI Twin Force, Gigabyte Windforce oder Inno iChilli.

*Ein Tipp an dich:*
Mach bitte mal hier Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung einen neuen Thread, denn du brauchst mMn schon etwas Beratung. 



Folloutboy schrieb:


> Ok danke, ich werde dann das 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold nehmen weil es mir so gut gefallen hat



Wozu brauchst du ein 600 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## Ryle (18. Juli 2013)

Wenns nach den Amis geht brauchst du mindestens 1000W !
Ist der Hammer, dort kann man nicht einmal ein Netzteil unter 650W kaufen...


----------



## Legacyy (18. Juli 2013)

Ich würd die ganze Konfig nochmal überarbeiten, die ist eher suboptimal.

Ich würd z.B. so was in der Richtung vorschlagen:
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und bei NT reicht die 480W Variante locker aus. 580W sind viel zu viel.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juli 2013)

Oder gleich ein dark power pro 10 550 watt


----------



## Jamahei (18. Juli 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Oder gleich ein dark power pro 10 550 watt


 
Ja klar, aber der TE hat 100 Euro als Obergrenze ausgelobt. Da wäre also das hier das Maximum:
Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.3 (ERV550AWT-G/ERV550EWT-G)


----------



## DB1978 (18. Juli 2013)

Ich würde zu maximal 530W tendieren, wobei 480W vollkommen ausreichend wären.


----------



## poiu (19. Juli 2013)

Rüstest du auf oder ist das ein kompletter Neukauf?

sonst wie gesagt wurde das 450-480W NT ist ausreichend


----------

